# Gotta love it



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Some one that doesn't own a lawnmower?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

All I see is a wooden box. Could be a bird cage for all I know.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> All I see is a wooden box. Could be a bird cage for all I know.


or covered up two LB's to protect them from the birds digestive track


----------



## 208 Feels Great (Jul 31, 2013)

480sparky said:


> All I see is a wooden box. Could be a bird cage for all I know.


Its actually a cabinet drawer with the opening up against the wall a hole drilled through the wall this box houses feeders coming in through the wall its hung free aired across the room into the panel. The really bad thing is this is feeding a dorm room at a university.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

I have pics of a mail box jb somewhere. I will see if I can find em.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

A couple coats of thompson's water sealer and she'll last another 10 years.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Never saw scaffolding for kids before.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> Never saw scaffolding for kids before.


Those are bases for temporary chain link fencing:thumbsup:


----------

